# How are people dealing with their DRI ownership from an estate planning perspective?



## BobInNH (Jan 6, 2017)

Although we’ve enjoyed our DRI timeshare and have gone to places we’ve never gone to without it, it is expensive and not practical for many people. Our kids do not want it and it’s not really salable. DRI won’t take it back and by law the executor of my will has to faithfully discharge all bills and debts. I am curious how others have dealt with it.

TIA,

Bob


----------



## artringwald (Jan 6, 2017)

Nobody has to accept an inheritance that they don't want. Here's a good article:

http://www.timesharetrap.com/how-to-refuse-a-timeshare-inheritance.html


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 6, 2017)

BobInNH said:


> Although we’ve enjoyed our DRI timeshare and have gone to places we’ve never gone to without it, it is expensive and not practical for many people. Our kids do not want it and it’s not really salable. DRI won’t take it back and by law the executor of my will has to faithfully discharge all bills and debts. I am curious how others have dealt with it.
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Bob



The executor has to faithfully discharge all debt as of the time of execution.  There is no obligation to satisfy future billings that will continue in perpetuity.


----------



## clifffaith (Jan 6, 2017)

If you own in US or Hawaii, DRI will take your points back at $250 per contract. Of course that is what they are doing now, who knows what the situation will be should you try to give them back in the future when, one way or the other, you are done using them.  We gave back two US contracts and kept three Hawaii.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 7, 2017)

We have left ours out of the trust so that it can be left out of the inheritance more easily.


----------

